# underwear



## Moravia

"Underwear of crêpe de Chine".

Roupa interior mas... de que tipo de tecido?

Obrigada 

Alex


----------



## edupa

O nome do tecido, ao menos aqui no Brsil, é _crepe de chine_ mesmo. Há muitos tipos de crepe (um tecido leve e transparente), inclusive o _crepe_ _de chine_.

Se você estriver traduzindo, deixe a palavra em francês mesmo.

Só por curiosidade, aí em Portugal vocês chamam _underwear_ de "roupa interior"?

Abraços


----------



## Moravia

Muito obrigada pela resposta. Terei que me certificar que de facto não temos nome para esse tecido. 
Roupa interior ou optamos pelo francês "lingerie".


Alex


----------



## edupa

Me parece que em Portugal se diz "crepe da China". Veja só:

http://pauta.dgaiec.min-financas.pt...256C6000400D16/$FILE/NE_CAP50.pdf?OpenElement

natura.di.uminho.pt/pipermail/natura-cvs/2006-July/002096.html 

www.mnsr-ipmuseus.pt/exposicoes/expo02/06.html 

Espero que isso ajude

Abraços


----------



## men40

What would be the word for mens underwear in Portuguese. Would there also be words for the equivalent of mens lingerie?


----------



## Vanda

Underwear - http://www.wordreference.com/enpt/underwear


----------



## Carfer

men40 said:


> What would be the word for mens underwear in Portuguese. Would there also be words for the equivalent of mens lingerie?


In european Portuguese _'roupa interior'_.


----------



## Outsider

men40 said:


> Would there also be words for the equivalent of mens lingerie?


I can't think of any. What is men's lingerie?


----------



## Carfer

Eu também não sei, Outsider, ou melhor, acho que não usamos '_lingerie_' com referência a roupa interior de homem. A pergunta de men40 foi, no entanto, induzida pela resposta #3 de Moravia, parece-me, pelo que deduzo que é a _'roupa interior'_ que ele se quer referir.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

No Brasil, não dizemos roupa interior, mas _roupa *íntima*_ ou _roupa *de baixo*_. 

E _lingerie_, como o Carfer apontou, somente para roupa interior/íntima feminina. 

Até.:


----------



## Vanda

Homens, bah! Não entendem nada de lingerie deles mesmos! 
mais.  O interessante é que tanto sites brasileiros quanto portugueses usam o termo lingerie masculina.


----------



## Outsider

Isso para mim é roupa interior. Bem, tirando o fio dental, que é fio dental.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



Vanda said:


> Homens, bah! Não entendem nada de lingerie deles mesmos!
> mais.  O interessante é que tanto sites brasileiros quanto portugueses usam o termo lingerie masculina.



Nunca tinha visto lingerie para homens antes. 
Se alguém me disser que vai comprar _lingerie_, penso em roupa de mulher.
Acho que outro aspecto importante da palavra lingerie é a conotação sexual ou de algo mais "requintado", que parece ser o caso dessa lingeria masculina que a Vanda encontrou. 

Até.:

ps: fico com o Outsider... e o gosto dessa roupa interior é muito discutível!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Concordo com Tagarela. Nunca tinha ouvido o termo lingerie para roupas íntimas de homens, só para mulheres. Se algum homem me diz que vai sair para comprar lingerie para ele, vou desconfiar que ele joga no outro time...


----------



## Odinh

O termo 'roupa íntima' eu já acho feminino. Eu jamais diria 'vou comprar uma roupa íntima para mim'. Soa gay. Homem usa CUECA, e pronto.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Odinh said:


> O termo 'roupa íntima' eu já acho feminino. Eu jamais diria 'vou comprar uma roupa íntima para mim'. Soa gay. Homem usa CUECA, e pronto.


Alguns usam também ceroulas....


----------



## Alentugano

Homem não usa essa tal de _lingerie_  Tampouco me agrada a expressão _roupa íntima._ 
Por mim, acho preferível falar de _roupa interior_ ou mesmo _roupa de baixo_.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Odinh said:


> O termo 'roupa íntima' eu já acho feminino. Eu jamais diria 'vou comprar uma roupa íntima para mim'. Soa gay. Homem usa CUECA, e pronto.



Na realidade, não acho que é uma questão de gênero. "Roupa Íntima", pelo menos no Brasil, é uma expressão mais formal. É mais comum utilizar simplesmente "cueca" (para homens) e "calcinha" (para mulheres) mesmo. Entretanto, roupa íntima é utilizada em contextos mais formais, sem nenhuma conotação homossexual, na minha opinião. Por isso não concordo com o "soa gay".


----------



## MisterBondPT

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Concordo com Tagarela. Nunca tinha ouvido o termo lingerie para roupas íntimas de homens, só para mulheres. Se algum homem me diz que vai sair para comprar lingerie para ele, vou desconfiar que ele joga no outro time...



Concordo com o Ricardo, que por sua vez concordou com o Tagarela!


----------



## coolbrowne

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Alguns usam também ceroulas....


Se não me engano, *ceroulas* refer-se a roupa de baixo *longa*, para proteger do frio (muitas vezes vestida por cima da cueca). Evidentemente não são necessarias na maior parte do nosso Brasil tropical. 

Isto também me lembra que é comum usar o termo plural "cuecas", mesmo quando se trata de uma peça só: "Fulano dorme só de cuecas"

E, finalmente, devo concordar com *Tagarela*, *Outsider*, *Ricardo Tavares*, *Odinh*, *Alentugano* e *MisterBondPT*. Essa histária de _lingerie_ masculina é muto esquisita...


----------



## MarcB

Acho que lingerie masculina é uma frase nova que agora é usada tb em outras linguas como termo comercial para esse tipo de cueca.


----------



## Vanda

E eu não consigo parar de rir dos machões com medo da lingerie.


----------



## men40

Thank you very much


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



MarcB said:


> Acho que lingerie masculina é uma frase nova que agora é usada tb em outras linguas como termo comercial para esse tipo de cueca.



Concordo! Vanda, não é uma questão de ser machão...mas* lingerie *para homens, como o MarcB disse, parece mesmo jogada comercial, para dar idéia que você não vai comprar apenas uma cueca comum, mas algo mais sedutor, que vai fazer de você um metrossexual e todas essas coisas da moda. 
_
Roupa íntima_, como o Marcio Afonso, já não me parece exclusivamente feminina, e sim um termo mais formal. Mas, é claro, que em uma conversa o normal seria dizer _cueca_. 

Até.:


----------



## coolbrowne

*Ai!!* Eu estava com os dedos cruzados, esperando que ninguém respondesse à provocacão 


Tagarela said:


> ...Vanda, não é uma questão de ser machão...


Quanto mais se dá corda...


----------

